# FRB Club > Общение > Музыка >  Casino Royale

## directi

Может кто поделится саундтреками из этого фильма? (ренгтонами для мобильника). А то никайф пополнять карман сони пикчерс:))

----------


## Alex_Ltd

Попробуй поюзать разные форумы и найти названия треков, я думаю тебе это поможет в дальнейших поисках. (В нете есть парочка на 70% бесплатных MP3 доменов). А вообще рингтоны можно не качать, а воспользоваться хотя-бы Soundforge.

----------


## vip.life

http://torrentz.com/efcbe729555d1983...a8f1d7d8355438

Через торент )

----------


## репин

чего то у меня не потянуло

----------


## SHErrY

http://mp3.shmidt.net/song/1461/Chri..._rojal___.html

и вот папка саундов http://mixzona.ru/mp3/album/342/

----------

